# Drill for grain mill - torque requirements?



## slash22000 (11/2/13)

G'day all,

So I tried my grain mill out for the first time on the weekend and discovered two things in about 2 minutes:

...

*1)* I gave up on hand cranking after 30 seconds

*2)* The dodgy 12V Chinese drill I've been using for other purposes doesn't have anywhere near the grunt required to crush grain (resulting in my just about throwing it out the window as it jammed for the dozenth time)

...

So I'm looking at buying another drill. Thing is, I'm only really going to use it for crushing grain 99% of the time so I don't want to spend $10,000 here.

I've been Googling around a bit and people seem to have very different ideas as to what sort of torque is required to run your average grain mill but the average answer I'm getting seems to be in the 10Nm - 12Nm range? *If so, this cheap-ass drill from Kogan should be up to the task (advertises 15Nm)?* It doesn't really bother me how quickly it will crack the grain as long as it won't jam every 5 seconds.

*Any superior alternatives for around the <$100 range?* I know that some people go all the way through to buying dedicated motors for milling but I live in a small apartment and don't have the space to build a Tim "The Toolman" Taylor style motorised setup. Cheers all.


----------



## doon (11/2/13)

Think a lot of people use the 90 buck ozito hammer drill and are happy with it


----------



## Byran (11/2/13)

I use a cordless drill, makita 18v on full speed. But a cheaper one would work well on low speed. Those ozito drills are amazing for the price, I have had one for 5 years of trade use and its still going. But again use the cheaper drills on low speed and they will last forever


----------



## barls (11/2/13)

depends on the mill. i killed one of those 90 buck ozito drills in 3 minutes with the mash master mk1


----------



## slash22000 (11/2/13)

barls said:


> depends on the mill. i killed one of those 90 buck ozito drills in 3 minutes with the mash master mk1


The mill specifically: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/69084-malt-muncher-mill-special/#entry975346

Doesn't really have a lot of information about it anywhere, I guess it's not very famous?  Looks very similar to that "Mash Master" but then they all look very similar to me.


----------



## QldKev (11/2/13)

If you are going to use a cordless you need one with a gearbox, it 2 speeds. That Kogan doesn't seem to have a gearbox from the specs, and with a speed of 1,300rpm I would stay clear of it.

I used a 18v cordless job in low gear for over a year, but it worked it pretty hard. It has 7.5nm (from memory) but with the gearbox reduction it would have been multiplied by at least 4, so approx 30nM. I would only recommend it as a temporary measure. Have a look on my website qldkev.net about the motor I set up, also have a search on here for a motion dynamics motor. 

As mentioned above if you want it to double as a drill the ozito one is used by quite a few people.


edit: Just noticed my old cordless is rated at 40nm... So I would stay away from the crappy Kogan 15nm


QldKev


----------



## WarmBeer (11/2/13)

See this link

Here's the updated link: http://www.tradetools.com/products/RILRD800

Mine's been going strong for around 100kg+ of grain so far, without breaking a sweat


----------



## mikec (11/2/13)

That one at Tradetools looks the goods.

This is the Bunnings one that many of us are using.


----------



## slash22000 (11/2/13)

120Nm? :blink: Damn son. I guess it's worth the extra $30 over the Kogan to have >10x the power.  I'd be afraid of the thing turning into the Terminator and hunting my family. I have a Bunnings just down the road (don't we all?) so it's definitely worth a look into. Cheers.


----------



## QldKev (11/2/13)

Quick comparision of the Trade Tools Vs Bunnings

*Price*
Bun 89.97
TT 98 (Trade price)
*win* *Bunnings*

*Power*
Bun 1050w
TT 800w
*win Bunnings*

*Speed (allowing we want a slow speed of about 150rpm for crush)*
Bun 0-550rpm
TT 0-600rpm
*win Bunnings*


I don;t have either, but from my 2 sec evaluation I would go the Bunnings


----------



## Damien13 (11/2/13)

I had a similar prob with my dodgy drill.
The Ozito spade bit drill (i think that's what its called is awesome... It is under 100 bucks and has some serious low end grunt.


----------



## Crusty (11/2/13)

I use the Ozito from Bunnings in mikec's link.
Excellent drill at low speed with high torque.


----------



## beerbog (11/2/13)

Crusty said:


> I use the Ozito from Bunnings in mikec's link.
> Excellent drill at low speed with high torque.


I also use that drill, great low end torque and slow speed with throttle control. Just what you need. :beerbang:


----------



## MaltyHops (11/2/13)

slash22000 said:


> ..I know that some people go all the way through to buying dedicated motors for milling but I live in a small apartment and don't have the space to build a Tim "The Toolman" Taylor style motorised setup.


Here's my apartment friendly motamill:



_[zoom]_

Uses a 12V garage rolladoor motor (_BA post_)


----------



## eamonnfoley (11/2/13)

Is there an upper limit to speed? Mine is pretty damn powerful and fast, worry it will damage the mill (it has loosened the adjustment screws before (resonance when it slows down to a halt).

Another tip - go cord over cordless, why worry about battery cycling etc. if you only use it intermittently.


----------



## tiprya (11/2/13)

I've had the 1050w Ozito for over a year and it hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## TidalPete (11/2/13)

foles said:


> Is there an upper limit to speed? Mine is pretty damn powerful and fast, worry it will damage the mill (it has loosened the adjustment screws before (resonance when it slows down to a halt). Another tip - go cord over cordless, why worry about battery cycling etc. if you only use it intermittently.


Does your drill have a hammer setting foles? Perhaps you inadvertently used the hammer mode?
Agree with you about cord over cordless & German technology is another plus.
25-year old Makita hammer drill here. Never loses a beat. Around 100/120 revs per minute works for me. I'm not in a hurry. :lol:


----------



## Phoney (11/2/13)

slash22000 said:


> The mill specifically: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/69084-malt-muncher-mill-special/#entry975346
> 
> Doesn't really have a lot of information about it anywhere, I guess it's not very famous?  Looks very similar to that "Mash Master" but then they all look very similar to me.


I use that mill, in combination with this drill: http://www.makita.com.au/products/power-tools/item/hp1630k-13mm-hammer-drill

And it works great.

However; I find holding a drill, holding the mill steady and pouring the grain in a PITA. I usually have to get SWMBO to help me. Maybe there's an easier way? Eventually I want buy a dedicated mill motor and build it onto a housing board to free my arms up.


----------



## TidalPete (11/2/13)

phoneyhuh said:


> I use that mill, in combination with this drill: http://www.makita.com.au/products/power-tools/item/hp1630k-13mm-hammer-drill
> 
> And it works great.
> 
> However; I find holding a drill, holding the mill steady and pouring the grain in a PITA. I usually have to get SWMBO to help me. Maybe there's an easier way? Eventually I want buy a dedicated mill motor and build it onto a housing board to free my arms up.


There's always an easier way phoneyhugh.
Make a table with a semi-circlular bracket (same dia as your bucket) attached at the rear (Screwed to the fence in this pic) The pressure created by pushing on the drill holds the bucket, mill, & hopper in place.

If it's raining just sit everything on the floor, wrap your knees around the bucket & start milling. 
Sorry about the small pic.


----------



## QldKev (11/2/13)

ןןɐɯs ʎɹǝʌ sı ɔıd ʇɐɥʇ 'ǝʇǝd ʎǝɥ


----------



## Adam Howard (11/2/13)

I found bolts that fit the threads in the gearbox casing on my Ozito Spade Handle drill. Bolted it to my mill stand. Works awesome. Just dial up the speed and then start pouring in the grain. The drill itself is designed to stir cement.







Only thing I want to change on it is to build a much bigger hopper so I can pour an entire grain bill in and walk away.


----------



## Maheel (11/2/13)

click it's a video





do the spade handle from bunnings

3yr warrenty

and it also drills through anything i have thrown at it


----------



## pk.sax (11/2/13)

I like that begat bolt btw? To save me looking if I can  I had mine held down with a folded over strip of ally screwed to the board the mill was mounted on but I'd rather bolt it in place when doing it this time.

Btw, oh yeah, the ozito spade drill is friggin awesome. The speed dial is a little moody but nothing too problematic. Yer payin 90 bux for it. Chinese made gutsy concrete stirrer. What more do you need


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (11/2/13)

Ozito - cheap, rips through it ................... winning.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## TidalPete (11/2/13)

QldKev said:


> ןןɐɯs ʎɹǝʌ sı ɔıd ʇɐɥʇ 'ǝʇǝd ʎǝɥ


And your post is upside down Kev. 

It's a download from my Gallery pics. Never realised it would finish up so tiny.

The links in my siggy don't work ATM but if anyone's interested in that mill pic &\or a pic of the underside?

1 -- R. click Sharkbaitbrewery No1
2 -- Open in a new tab
3 -- Click on pics 262 & 201.


----------



## Diesel80 (11/2/13)

ozito spade handle. end thread.
cheers,
D80

edit: may have appeared rude but seriously awesome for the price and task.


----------



## HalfWit (7/3/15)

Just dragging up an old thread. Hi, im looking to stay under a $100. Is this as good as anything else in the price range?

http://www.bunnings.com.au/ozito-1200w-13mm-2-speed-corded-hammer-drill-_p6290434


----------



## Black n Tan (7/3/15)

i have this one and it is what most people have used ($99)
http://www.bunnings.com.au/ozito-1050w-13mm-corded-spade-handle-drill_p6290127


----------



## HalfWit (7/3/15)

Im off to bunnings. Thank you.


----------



## Crusty (7/3/15)

tiprya said:


> I've had the 1050w Ozito for over a year and it hasn't missed a beat.


I'm using this work horse as well.
Perfect for milling your grain.


----------



## butisitart (22/2/16)

for what it's worth, bought a renegade rilrd800 as mentioned above, and on some other post which was what got me to buy it. personal history with ozito is not glowing, so thought i'd try this on a minimash mill. holds at sub 100rpm if so desired, and runs surprisingly cool while doing it. no tech knowledge to back this up, but it 'feels' better made than the ozito.

https://www.tradetools.com/product-range/power-tools/hand-held-power-tools/renegade-industrial-drill-800w-1-2-var-spd-for-rev


----------



## GABBA110360 (22/2/16)

18v aeg goes hard


----------

